# 00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) ???



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm throwing the following code:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
Is this something that needs to be addressed, or can I ignore it?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) ??? (wreckedmyteg)*

Hello 

Check for harness damage at the back of the connector of the ignition switch. ( Melt Down ) Alot of the time a bad blower motor will cause this condition to repeat.
Cause/Effect 
Best 
Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) ??? (wreckedmyteg)*

This should help...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00849


----------



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me where terminal "S" is located? Ive got the same code and its affecting my door locks and stereo. I have looked in the Bentley as well as searched here. Alot of people talk about it but no one says exactly where its at.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Mk4 ignition sw/IMG_0028.jpg


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------

